# PMV SC 300 (her) - 40SP form (me) - Some questions



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

My fiance is Japanese and is in Japan currently. I'm Australian in Australia. We are doing the Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) form. I'm doing the sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia form 40sp.

I would just like to confirm a few things for anyone who has experience with this. The form looks simple enough, so I won't have problems filling it out. However, they ask for documents that will help her out. If anyone could just let me know what I could send along with this form to her before she lodges the application.

Oh and by the way, we have met and lived together while she was here on her 1 year work visa. I went to Japan with her when she had to go back home for a week. She came back to Australia for a short weekend trip just recently. 

So some of the things I've thought of that would help the application are:

Photos: So we have lots of photos (which she has lots of already so I wouldn't need to send that)

Cards: I have cards here from her (birthday, christmas etc) Not sure if I need to send photos of that to her or not?

Plane tickets: Well I have mine and she has hers. I guess I have to send her a copy of mine if it helps?

Texting/Chat history: This one is a bit "I dunno" because there's some private chatting if you know what I mean? lol. But if it helps....

Phone calls: We have lots of those. 

Receipts and other things from Japan when I visisted and bought stuff?

* And of course my birth certificate and passport copies are mandatory.

That's really all I can think of to be honest. She can basically provide screenshots from her phone most of that stuff. 

-

Last questions is about work. I've been working in a government job for just over a year now. I'm not a permanent but I do work full time through a job agency. I work everyday, Mon-Fri. I'm actually just waiting to see if I got the permanent position I applied for not long ago for my current job. So my question is, do I wait for an answer? Or do they not really care if I'm perm or not and just print out the last 6 months of my pay? After all, they just want to know if I can support her while she's with me. I'm just worried they will think me not being permanent is a worry and will deny her application.

They don't specify how many months of payslips I need to show or do I just need bank statements for 6 months? I'm just guessing here. That's one of my important questions that I really need to know.

If there is anything else someone can add to that list that would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you considered applying online? That way you don't need to send her anything or get anything certified. You can just log into the immi account upload the evidence and documents.

Things you need are anything that helps establish your relationship. This can be photos (ideally pictures with other people), plane tickets, chat extracts (not entire chat history), phone call history.

You will also need a NOIM.

In regards to your job they won't care about it as people on Centrelink sponsor people. Btw ... congrats on the job . Considering they are slashing government jobs and not many around these days it is good to be made permanent.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Mish,

I heard about applying online but I thought that only she can do it. What about the actual forms that I'm filling out in handwriting. Don't I need to send that to her? Even though I'm the sponsor, I'm still able to do it online? I'll have to look into that. Sounds a lot easier for us. You say certified. What would be certified?

What is a NOIM and how do I get this?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

When you apply online you can either create 2 online accounts or 1 and you both use it (my husband and I used one).

After she has done her application and paid the fee then you can do a form for "application to sponsor a partner".

The online forms for the applicant and sponsor are in replace of the 40 and 47.

Certified is when you photocopy a document ie. Passport. Someone like a JP certifies it to say it is the real copy. If you apply online and colour scan the originals you don't need to certify your ID documents so saves alot of time.

NOIM is a notice of intended marriage. You get the NOIM from a celebrant. Alot of people just pick a dummy wedding date for immigration purposes and then decide on the real one after the visa is approved.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm really? Just by applying online you don't need to certify. Why is that? lol. Well, I think I will do that. Ahh yeah it says I need a NOIM after she is granted the PMV.

Also, she is confused about this. Signature of main applicant and dependent. I told her main is her and dependent is a family member.. is this correct?

Page 23: 47sp.pdf


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

TokyoWolf said:


> Hmm really? Just by applying online you don't need to certify. Why is that? lol. Well, I think I will do that. Ahh yeah it says I need a NOIM after she is granted the PMV. Also, she is confused about this. Signature of main applicant and dependent. I told her main is her and dependent is a family member.. is this correct? Page 23: 47sp.pdf


You need a NOIM as part of the PMV application- proof that you intend to marry. The NOIM is only for marriages in Australia- if you're getting married elsewhere you need to submit an official letter from your celebrant containing the same type of information as the NOIM asks for - date and place of marriage.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

IndyMama said:


> You need a NOIM as part of the PMV application- proof that you intend to marry. The NOIM is only for marriages in Australia- if you're getting married elsewhere you need to submit an official letter from your celebrant containing the same type of information as the NOIM asks for - date and place of marriage.


So I have to go and find a celebrant on my own and get this letter of proof? Hmm. Never even heard of a celebrant until today haha.

Also, she just showed me a few things from the booklet... sounds like a bit of a headache but just want to clarify.

What to provide with your Prospective Marriage visa application:

4 recent passport-size photographs of yourself and 2 recent passport-size photographs of your sponsor - 2 photos of myself (can I use photos from 2 years ago if I look the same? lol

certified copies of your passport or travel documents - applying online means I don't need it to be certified as Misha mentioned?

written statements from both you and your fiancé(e) detailing the history of your fiancé(e) relationship (for example, when and how you met, when you became engaged, joint activities, significant events in the relationship) and your future plans as husband and wife;

Note: At the very least, you should submit 2 statements from family and/or friends who are aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship

- Wow.. I'm actually thinking of just getting an agent to do all this. I work everyday, it's gonna be hard to find time to do all this. I'm barely just filling out the form. I know they are probably pricey but it might be worth it, knowing it's in good hands with someone experienced.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Even if you hired an agent you'd have to provide all of those things yourself. An agent would just keep it organized for you, fill out the online form (using details supplied by you), upload the evidence (supplied by you) and pay the fee on your behalf.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

IndyMama said:


> Even if you hired an agent you'd have to provide all of those things yourself. An agent would just keep it organized for you, fill out the online form (using details supplied by you), upload the evidence (supplied by you) and pay the fee on your behalf.


Hmm, why the hell was I handwriting the application for lol. Since when were people able to do this online? Very handy since I hate handwriting 

Well I'll fill out the form and give it all a go. I actually just didn't think me as a sponsor would have to provide so much for the application since she is the one coming to Australia. Well thanks anyway, I'll keep in touch if I need some help.

Btw, if she was here on work visa for one year, does she need a police clearance?


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Applying online is so much easier and you can both upload evidence. My fiancé and I just used the same account and while he sent me all his evidence I did all the uploading because I am a little more organised than he is  

If you are worried about collecting all the evidence while you are working full time, just spend your nights collecting and organising the evidence before you apply so then all you have to do is upload it. 

As far as I know she will still need the police check regardless.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You need several 888 forms - start getting them now - people take a while to get them back to you.

Online application is similar to the forms you are filling but a) you need addresses and weeding dates of all family members ( not a big thing but you need them to move to next page or risk forgetting) b) you need to answer 3 or 4 written statements about relationship/household (think about 450 words allowable for each - remember SAVE page often).

My application - I printed in smallest text about random 60 pages with no line spacing, then cut the pages only leaving at most a few words of each conversation but contained all names, dates and times. then stuck them on 5 A4 pages and scanned them and sent that as evidence. It showed continues frequent communication but NO private stuff.

P.S essentially after filling online form 47SP equivalent - you need to pay the fee, then you can upload things to make a valid application. (do uploads in priority and keep an eye on upload limit). Any stuff you send that needs explaination write a cover letter to Case Officer scan these as a multi page PDF and send as 1 attachment.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Your fiancée will need a AFP check if she has spent more than a year in Australia.

The evidence is combined evidence if that makes sense. So you can gather all the evidence or she can do it, it doesn't really matter. I have noticed usually the girls do most of the work.

You will need to pic out some pictures and combine them together (put them in word with a description underneath and save as a PDF). You will also need evidence of contact while apart like call history and chat extract (do not provide the entire history). Then provide anything else like flights and accommodation.

The thing that takes the longest is writing the relationship history.

They suggest a minimum 2 x 888 but more is better. For PMV you don't need form 888 they can write stat decs instead. Check with the embassy how they want they non Australian statements. For our embassy they didn't want the non Australian ones witnessed.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> My application - I printed in smallest text about random 60 pages with no line spacing, then cut the pages only leaving at most a few words of each conversation but contained all names, dates and times. then stuck them on 5 A4 pages and scanned them and sent that as evidence. It showed continues frequent communication but NO private stuff.


Hmm, why didn't you just paste the chat history into a word or pfd and upload it that way? Couldn't you email the conversation or something? I'll be emailing the chat to myself and just copy some of it to a word or whatever.



Mish said:


> Your fiancée will need a AFP check if she has spent more than a year in Australia.
> 
> They suggest a minimum 2 x 888 but more is better. For PMV you don't need form 888 they can write stat decs instead. Check with the embassy how they want they non Australian statements. For our embassy they didn't want the non Australian ones witnessed.


So they probably don't need this if she's in Japan? If the PMV doesn't require form 888, can I still use those anyway?

- Also, for the 888 form.

The person completing this form must provide evidence of their
current name, age and, where applicable, Australian citizenship
or Australian permanent residency (for example, a certified copy
of the birth certificate, Australian passport or passport containing a permanent visa). All copies must be certified. < Certified - if it's being sent online it doesn't need to be certified right? Hmm.

Am I supposed to do my form after she's done hers because the first thing it asks me is:
Reference number type
Primary applicant's date of birth


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I did copy all SKPE chat into Word. Other than being too many pages to send, I did not want to give them our personal conversations. So I cut off and used only the first 1/5 of each page after reduced in size (with page numbers on bottom). I then assembled some consecutive strips eg pages 1,2, 40,41,42, 93,94.95. 132.133,134.

There was a formula to use our full history to show that on any day we had communicated or were actually together or in transit from being together. It showed we chatted a lot every day for many hours but not what we said. - basically a log of date and time but a lot of them - they don't like to get full history's of this type of communication (maybe they have to read what is sent?).

Colour scan of ID for 888 is fine. Your/Her family and friends in Australia fill 888 not stat decs.

Yes start with applicant then sponsor- save a copy of every thing. Immiacount has had problems in the past.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> Hmm, why didn't you just paste the chat history into a word or pfd and upload it that way? Couldn't you email the conversation or something? I'll be emailing the chat to myself and just copy some of it to a word or whatever. So they probably don't need this if she's in Japan? If the PMV doesn't require form 888, can I still use those anyway? - Also, for the 888 form. The person completing this form must provide evidence of their current name, age and, where applicable, Australian citizenship or Australian permanent residency (for example, a certified copy of the birth certificate, Australian passport or passport containing a permanent visa). All copies must be certified. < Certified - if it's being sent online it doesn't need to be certified right? Hmm. Am I supposed to do my form after she's done hers because the first thing it asks me is: Reference number type Primary applicant's date of birth


The Australian citizens that are filling in the 888 forms for you will need to have their passport or birth certificate certified. It is your documents and your partners documents that don't need to be certified as long as you scan them in colour and upload them.

You, as the sponsor will not be able to fill in your side of the application until your partners side is filled in and the visa application paid for.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We only sent colour scans of 888 ID's (passports and 1 Drivers licience) no certifications. 

But our original police clearances were never requested either only copies sent.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> We only sent colour scans of 888 ID's (passports and 1 Drivers licience) no certifications.
> 
> But our original police clearances were never requested either only copies sent.


So the family and friends who provided the 888's didn't get their passport etc certified and it was okay? And they never needed police clearance but you sent it anyway?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have the original colour scans of the birth certificate etc from the 888 writers then you don't need it certified.

Saying that we provided stat decs for all the Australian's for our PMV and we didn't provide any ID documents for the Australian Citizens and they were never requested.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We did our police clearances and medicals a few months after application - we sent colour scans of the police docs - but it says on the form originals are required - we were waiting for them to ask for them but never did.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

For the police clearance.. is it more than or an actual exact year? She was in Australia less than 12 months. But only by less than 2 days.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

She's having trouble with one of the pages on the application. I think I also have to do this on my own. It's the one with all the questions. Even the first one I'm not sure at all what to say because we've never had any joint or shared accounts etc. She lived with me for about 1 month and a half before we both went to Japan. We both paid for the hotel but not even sure that is related. The questions are:

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.

Give details of the nature of the household.

Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.

Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.

Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.

-
I found a thread that other people have given examples of how to write the answers but I'm still a little confused?
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...dging-online-application-wife.html#post469618

I read on other threads that people including Mish used a stat dec to write it all up in one? I wouldn't mind writing it up in these boxes on the actual application unless I end up writing way over the limit. But basically I'm just not sure what to answer for all those exactly. Perhaps someone can put a short example for each question so I get an idea? :S


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

For police checks it is 12 months or more. You also have to take into consideration any previous visits she made. So if she came for 11 months and had previously had a tourist visa for 2 months then she would need an AFP.

Some of the questions are relevant for the PMV so you need to say what you plan to do when you are living together in Australia or what you did when you lived together during visits.

We wrote a statement for ours for all of them. The financial, house hold etc were joint statements and then the history and development of our relationship was both individual statements. We wrote "see attached" on ours.

Really you can do it either way there is no right or wrong way.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm. Yeah she actually came to Australia for 6 days and then came back on a 1 year visa. So that means she needs a police check I guess. Right? Oh. Does it have to be a police check from her country? She said she can't get 100 points of ID on the Australian website.

She has a police check from before but it expired last year.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

She needs a police check from any country she has lived more than 12 months in the past 10 years. This is not optional it is mandatory. If she doesn't supply it the case officer will ask for it.

I haven't done an AFP before but we have people on this forum that weren't currently living in Australia and they got an AFP successfully.

She can't use an expired police check.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Tokyo Wolf, they are the exact questions I warned you about in prev post - we answered them and also in ours stat decs. If I were you I would answer them online and also in a letter from each of you. Just a tip!

Also since I have applied for I think + 20 various AU visas and used agents and not at times - I don't think you need to tell me how I should do some attachments, I have my PMV,. And others here answering too also have got their visas. What you wish to do with our information is up to you ( by law we can not give you advise).

Getting 100 point of ID after being in Australia seems odd? why Passport is I think 75 points alone.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> Tokyo Wolf, they are the exact questions I warned you about in prev post - we answered them and also in ours stat decs. If I were you I would answer them online and also in a letter from each of you. Just a tip! Also since I have applied for I think + 20 various AU visas and used agents and not at times - I don't think you need to tell me how I should do some attachments, I have my PMV,. And others here answering too also have got their visas. What you wish to do with our information is up to you ( by law we can not give you advise). Getting 100 point of ID after being in Australia seems odd? why Passport is I think 75 points alone.


I never told you what to do. I'm not sure what you're talking about. But I am grateful to everyone who has helped me.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Do I, the sponsor, need passport photos for this application?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> Do I, the sponsor, need passport photos for this application?


Yes you do


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> Yes you do


Damn. I think it's 2 for me right? If I have photos from 2 years ago and I look the same, can I use that? Lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you're applying online you only need one. I believe they have to be recent.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> If you're applying online you only need one. I believe they have to be recent.


How could they tell if it's recent when I look the same? Hmm lol.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> How could they tell if it's recent when I look the same? Hmm lol.


Haha. Everyone's determination of recent passport photos is different.

Mine were 7 months old and had been used for my new passport which was provided and applied for at the embassy we applied for.

My husband's photos were almost 2.5 years old and they even had the date stamped on the back.

We had no issues.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> Haha. Everyone's determination of recent passport photos is different. Mine were 7 months old and had been used for my new passport which was provided and applied for at the embassy we applied for. My husband's photos were almost 2.5 years old and they even had the date stamped on the back. We had no issues.


Yeah. I don't see the big deal. I mean the purpose of the photos is for identity. It's not like I have a ton of wrinkles and an afro after two years haha. Still the same old me. I guess when they ask for recent it would be for someone who's totally changed their look.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> Yeah. I don't see the big deal. I mean the purpose of the photos is for identity. It's not like I have a ton of wrinkles and an afro after two years haha. Still the same old me. I guess when they ask for recent it would be for someone who's totally changed their look.


For about $12 I would just get some recent passport photos done, it's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's what they SAY the photos should be. Would they know? Possibly not.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If it is your same passport photo that you need to supply and it is over 2 years, I would get new. I only ever get passport photos when I need a new passport - never for fun. Many places state less than 6 months old but not all - your call.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

So about how to write answers to those questions. Are they actually asking about what we plan to do in the future once we marry or what we did when we were together?

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
Give details of the nature of the household.
Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.

-

Lucky I found this thread with CollegeGirl's answer. I think it helps a bit.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ip-while-lodging-online-application-wife.html


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I really hate those questions on the online form because they are more specific for the 309 not the 300. We applied for the 300 before online so never had to worry about them.

What I would do is say what you have done in the past when together along with what you plan to do when living together ie. Applicant will do the cooking and cleaning until she gets a job and then it will be divided with sponsor doing xyz and applicant doing xyz.

Anyway something like that.

Hope that helps


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We answered in both past and future on these & added a bit of stuff we had as far as house adjustments (modifications for 7 people) as mostly sketches in a upload labelled "other" with a cover page, we also included a deposit for a 9 seat sedan (limo) at tat time, then later updated with the receipt. We also added docs regularly after application important on applicant, then semi on sponsor and just stuff on the 2 kid immiacounts,

I am sure any new docs uploaded get a flag to the Case Officer - but can not confirm. That is why I added stuff often after 4 months, so they would not forget.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

How does the payment actually work guys? It's like over $4,000 or something for the application? I was thinking to help out and pay half each. How can we do this? Also, any idea how much the sponsor application is??


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I think that falls in this question - Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.

Only you can answer that.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> I think that falls in this question - Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
> 
> Only you can answer that.


I'm talking about the payment for the visa when she submits it. We were thinking to go half because of how expensive it is.

Also, the form 888: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/888.pdf

Can this be typed up and uploaded with the evidence? Or does it have to be hand written then scanned in and uploaded?

What would the witness put in this question? 
"State any other matters you wish to add in support of the visa application"

Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They don't do part payments so it has to be done in full.

In regards to the 888 if you type them you still need to print them off and scan them because they need to be signed and witnessed.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm. Do people usually help each other with this because it's a lot of money! For her to pay almost $5000 alone. I actually didn't know people pay this all on their own without help of the sponsor. Sponsor form also costs money which is included in the total right?


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

TokyoWolf said:


> Hmm. Do people usually help each other with this because it's a lot of money! For her to pay almost $5000 alone. I actually didn't know people pay this all on their own without help of the sponsor. Sponsor form also costs money which is included in the total right?


 There is only one fee and it is assessed to the applicant, not the sponsor. How you guys agree to pay for it and split the cost is up to you. I think most couples view this as a joint expense, but that could be unknown cultural bias on my part (my partner and I treated it as a shared cost, though he actually paid for it - we're getting married and combining our finances so ultimately it all comes out of the same pot).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is up to you how you pay it. You can transfer the money to her account if you wish. There is no application fee for the sponsor form it is just a form only. The applicants application has the fee.

Some people the applicant pays all, others the sponsor pays all and others it is split.

It has alot to do with income ie. Third world countries they earn very minimal money so the sponsor usually pays.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes there is only the one fee to be paid to IMMI of around $5,000 AUD. It can be only paid in one lump sum and they don't care who pays it or how it was gathered - they just want the payment before you can upload required documents to make it a valid application. (strange you must lodge application before it can be a valid one!! - a lodged invalid application can be rejected with NO refund!!!)

All documents must be translated by approved companies into English = About $30 per document, Medicals can cost a bit $300 USD (ours $330 USD x 3), Police docs $25 in Australia + any country lived for more than 12 months, Certification costs if applicable, printing costs if applicable, passport photos if applicable, NOIM costs, and numerous other costs.

Then if PMV granted I think another $1,500 fee + airfares and marriage costs to comply.

I would strongly recommend to use a agent to at minimum check your docs before lodging an application - that cost is about $700 from memory.

I guess what I am saying is that $5,000 is a part of the all up cost. I know our PMV including maintaining our relationship for my partner and her 2 kids (+ my 3 at as required) is well over 50K as a guess if I took the kids out is still over 20 but will admit that is from a high risk and a salary of $150 USD a month before the war - yep hard for them to pay $5,000 I agree.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah. We've agreed to go half each. Very expensive. I feel sorry for people who pay that and get denied 

Question about 888 form again sorry. Do they all need to be signed by a JP?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

888 forms essentially yes but there is a list of people that can sign them also - think on the front page of 888 form or 40SP form. I used a doctor for most of mine or a lawyer as they come to work often - the overseas equal to 888 we had signed by a teacher as she worked in a university.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> Yeah. We've agreed to go half each. Very expensive. I feel sorry for people who pay that and get denied  Question about 888 form again sorry. Do they all need to be signed by a JP?


If you look at the statutory declaration form it has a list of the different people/occupations that it can be witness by.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

I suppose they're trying to make it harder for people to get married and come to Australia. Raising the fee probably helped lol. Apparently it was just raised not long ago. 

So after I get the 888 forms back from the people, can I be the one to get them all signed by a witness or do the people have to go and do it themselves? Once again, thank you a bunch for all your help guys. I'd be lost without you  But I'm afraid I'll probably have more questions in the near future haha.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

They need to be signed in front of the person that can witness the 888.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They have to go themselves as their signature has to be witnessed by the JP etc. The JP also asks for ID.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> 888 forms essentially yes but there is a list of people that can sign them also - think on the front page of 888 form or 40SP form. I used a doctor for most of mine or a lawyer as they come to work often - the overseas equal to 888 we had signed by a teacher as she worked in a university.


I thought overseas 888 don't need to be provided?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> I thought overseas 888 don't need to be provided?


Correct. They are only valid under Australian law. Some people do use the 888's anyway. We didn't we just got the overseas people to write a statement on a blank piece of paper and sign it and provide their ID (as told to by the embassy that we lodged at).


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> They have to go themselves as their signature has to be witnessed by the JP etc. The JP also asks for ID.


Oh wow. I can see that being tricky. Not many people want to go out of their way tor that haha. Especially one of my close friends. He's hopeless with that stuff. This is probably gonna be the worst part of the sponsor application. Lots of running around and chasing. Better start emailing them off today lol.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> Correct. They are only valid under Australian law. Some people do use the 888's anyway. We didn't we just got the overseas people to write a statement on a blank piece of paper and sign it and provide their ID (as told to by the embassy that we lodged at).


 So it's also required for her to do this too? Getting statements from people in her country? Oh boy. Most of her friends that we met live in a complete different city hours away. My head suddenly hurts. Haha.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> So it's also required for her to do this too? Getting statements from people in her country? Oh boy. Most of her friends that we met live in a complete different city hours away. My head suddenly hurts. Haha.


The more witness statements about your relationships you can get the more evidence you will have. With your friends that aren't in Australia you can just get them to write a statement for you on a blank piece of paper, they sign it and date it and then they can scan it and send it to you via email.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> Oh wow. I can see that being tricky. Not many people want to go out of their way tor that haha. Especially one of my close friends. He's hopeless with that stuff. This is probably gonna be the worst part of the sponsor application. Lots of running around and chasing. Better start emailing them off today lol.


Maybe they have JP's that their work? I do so my friends go theirs done at work (they work at same place as me but different office).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> So it's also required for her to do this too? Getting statements from people in her country? Oh boy. Most of her friends that we met live in a complete different city hours away. My head suddenly hurts. Haha.


They is why it is easier to apply online . They can scan and email them.

It is better to have statements from both sides of the relationship.

Also you don't have to have met them. If they know of the relationship from her then they can write a statement based on that.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

My comment about equal 888 is what ever they have in Japan as a State Dec - but yes letter is fine. I think I said before start on them early as yes friends take long to get them back to you.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

What's a good amount of 888's to have from each person? (Me and her each) 5-10? I don't particularly know many people. It's basically my parents, cousin, brother and one of my close friends who I know. I also have another close friend but he lives in another state (we've met several times when I lived there) could I use him too? As long as someone is a friend and knows about us that's it?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The minimum is 2 but our migration agent recommended 5. We ended up with 5 stat decs and 7 statements.

Just remember that everything paints the picture of the relationship. Statements alone do not demonstrate that the relationship is genuine.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry what's the difference with stat dec and statements? Is the stat decs the 888 forms? 

And sorry if you don't mind me asking what did you get them to write? Is there a template or something I can give them? Is it like I blah blah state that I know blah blah and his fiancé and that they've been in a relationship for blah blah time. Etc. Not sure what to tell them to write ? Is there any templates?

I also forgot to ask, we also both have to write a statement that we intend to marry each other within 9 months of the visa? For this application. Correct?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The 888 is a stat dec per say but has boxes to fill out to answer questions.

For a PMV 888 is not required so we used a stat dec because well ... my friends love to write .

The difference between a statement and stat dec is the statement is for non Australian's it is for the overseas people.

The form 888 has the questions they can answer. Basically they are saying why they believe you to be a genuine couple.

The NOIM is the evidence to show you will marry within 9 months.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/300.aspx It seems everyone here has had the people overseas do the stat dev even though it only says 2 Australian 888 forms to be completed. But you guys have done like over 5-10 lol. Getting 2 done is a lot easier but I will get more. Like about 5-6. I guess you guys got the ones done overseas just to help your application.

Do the people doing these forms need to scan their ID as well such as passport or drivers license?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The ones from overseas helps with the social aspect of the relationship basically showing you have met their friends when you visit and you are seen as socially acceptable as a couple.

For the overseas ones we provided either passport or national ID card.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Supplying 2 888's is the minimum requirement. If they were from say Tony Abbott and Bill Shorten, I think that would be ok to use the minimum - but rumour is that they want/expect more than 2 (parent/s, family[sibling/cousin], and friend/s) to get a wide spread view.

Remember about 50,000 people are applying for about 26,000 partner/pmv visas this year (a set limit)- you want a solid application to avoid longer delays than necessary.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

888 form says:

The person completing this form must provide evidence of their
current name, age and, where applicable, Australian citizenship
or Australian permanent residency (for example, a certified copy
of the birth certificate, Australian passport or passport
containing a permanent visa). All copies must be certified.

Does that mean they need the copy signed by the same person who witnesses the form? Certified = signed?

Sorry, I sound clueless. I've just never done anything like this before and don't want to make even a little mistake


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

If I'm renting do I have to upload lease agreements or anything like that? Because I mention on the question that I'm renting:

Give details of the nature of the household


- Also, if we paid half for the application, can I upload a screenshot of me sending her half the money for the application. Because of this question:

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unless you are sharing the lease is not required.

How are you transferring the money? The receipt as a PDF would be better than a screenshot.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Nature of house hold is more like who controls the TV remote, who does cleaning, washing, food shopping, cooking stuff. She may like rice and you hate it so on rice nights you get Maccas as she hates it. One of you might be vegy and other carnivore so both do cooking (expand where you can to show you know stuff about each other). You can describe it as a rental and planning to stay or move after marriage for what ever reason.

You should email your landlord to advise your partner (by name) and you are getting married soon and she will be moving in and to include her name if required. The email you get back is more proof you can include.

Finacial stuff is how the above and other like rent, utilities, car, fuel, hobbies and the Maccas is paid for - part share all shared all by one with some detail as why. Show any money exchanges you can and explain them.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> Unless you are sharing the lease is not required. How are you transferring the money? The receipt as a PDF would be better than a screenshot.


I transferred via online banking. Using the app on my phone. I can either print that out or screenshot. Is that something I can use for evidence of finance aspect?


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Can we explain every receipt or document we upload? Like if I post a receipt in a blank document or something that she paid for dinner once in Japan I can write a little note under each receipt/evidence about what it was, who paid etc etc? Or just upload them itself with no explanations?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You can scan a good selection of receipts and a cover page with an explanation into a single PDF or similar document and send that. (don't upload each as an individual or you will waste your limit of uploads).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You need to clear your inbox T-Wolf. You can not get PM's until you do.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> You need to clear your inbox T-Wolf. You can not get PM's until you do.


Sorry. Done.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> You can scan a good selection of receipts and a cover page with an explanation into a single PDF or similar document and send that. (don't upload each as an individual or you will waste your limit of uploads).


I can screenshot my transactions from the online banking app on my phone. Shows all the purchases and locations. Then put it on the pc to upload. Even looks better than a scanned document. All my purchases were done by card. I don't use cash very much. And of course I'll add my receipts.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep that's a way to do it.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

I have done my sponsor application but I haven't submitted it. Does it matter if I wait a bit (as ampk has advised me to do) before I submit? I don't feel ready yet as I'm waiting for 888 form's to be done, which might be ready this weekend or during the week. Is there some sort of limit anyone knows about that where they allow time for the sponsor to submit his application? My fiance is starting to prepare her uploading.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> I have done my sponsor application but I haven't submitted it. Does it matter if I wait a bit (as ampk has advised me to do) before I submit? I don't feel ready yet as I'm waiting for 888 form's to be done, which might be ready this weekend or during the week. Is there some sort of limit anyone knows about that where they allow time for the sponsor to submit his application? My fiance is starting to prepare her uploading.


I submitted mine as soon as I had finished it and started uploading the evidence I already had while waiting for the 888's from family and friends.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

My brothers passport expires this September. Is that a problem for the 888 form?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a good question. I wouldn't think it would be an issue as long as it's not expired when he's writing it. Not sure, though.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree with CG. It's really just to verify that he is an Australian citizen and the identity of the person filling in the 888 I would assume. 

If it was expired already then I would imagine that would be an issue.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

About the relationship statement, I think I'm getting a little carried away. I've written quite a bit. Almost sounds like a story. I type pretty fast so it's easy for me to go overboard. I don't want to write too much and make it sound forced but I feel like I need to write that much in order to finish it properly. I think I'm looking at a few pages. Maybe 3-4. 

I've heard people going on 6 or more pages. Don't want to put off the case officer lol. I'm just wondering is it bad to be writing too much? Do they even really ready everything? I was thinking they probably don't and just read some of it to get an idea. The more writing they see the better?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just write what you feel comfortable with. I had 5 pages for my PMV and felt it couldn't be cut down as I wanted enough information so they can see how the relationship has developed.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They do read it. Don't worry - write whatever length feels natural.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am certain they do not read all stuff sent, but must read certain docs and confirm certain things in docs such as birth and passport. 

I am very sure they are required to read all 888 and stat dec type forms submitted - if a interview happens this is where they draw many questions from.

During our process I had to update information on my fathers death that happened in Singapore - The Case Officer in a phone interview said to my fiancé " I see Aaron left Australia recently, where did he go?" They did not ask why. The dates given by my fiancé were a few weeks out but she gave the reason and included I took my youngest child.

You as said above in your statement write as to what you feel is correct to explain your relationship - I use 1 finger and slowly - so at least for you it is a bit easier.

Remember the Case Officer is most likely Japanese and processes your application to give to an Australian that can approve it or deny it based on the information given by the Case Officer. ( It seems the Case Officer if they deem a rejection with valid reason are fully supported by the Embassies - until MRT say otherwise).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> Remember the Case Officer is most likely Japanese and processes your application to give to an Australian that can approve it or deny it based on the information given by the Case Officer. ( It seems the Case Officer if they deem a rejection with valid reason are fully supported by the Embassies - until MRT say otherwise).


I always thought that was the case too until I heard a story. Their application was rejected and they requested their file under FOI in the file they found out the case officer was going to approve them but the Australian officer changed it to a rejection.

We had a similar story to yours as well. We had applied for a tourist visa that got rejected and in their had information about day surgery so they asked my husband when it was and how long etc.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

The local pharmacy tried to charge my mom $2 for that 888 form. LOL? In the end someone else came in and didn't charge it. What was that all about?

By the way, just a couple questions:

The statutory declarations must have been made no more than 6 weeks prior to the day you lodge your
application. - My fiance has already lodged the application. So does that mean doing the 888 and stats now doesn't matter if it's more than 6 weeks old? I mean if I upload them all like within the next week or two is that okay? I don't know why that but that confuses me.

and

I know the minimum is 2 888 forms, but do some people just send out a few 888's and that's it? I'm finding it hard for my fiance to get statements from her friends. If they did it, they would have to write in japanese and then she would have to pay to translate it. It's sort of a mess for her. I know its supposed to help the application but isn't 5 888's from Aussies enough to suffice? I think only her mom will do a statement because she doesn't want to annoy her friends (she doesn't really communicate with them that often. so she would feel awkward asking them) - but I mean if it's a must must, I will have to tell her again.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is no limit on the 888's for offshore applications.

It isn't mandatory to get statements from her friends too but it helps with the application as in it shows that the relationship is not just one sided.

Also part of the application is being seen as "socially acceptable". Therefore it would be in your best interest to get a statement from atleast one of her friends.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

On here Mark Northam says 888 is not required. Was that because it was old and not required back then?

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/15870-form-888-necessary-pmv-applicants-2.html

"888's are not required for the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa application. That being said, the relationship statements by the applicant and sponsor and any additional statements about the relationship by friends, family, etc can form a very important part of the entire relationship evidence package" -


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

888's are not required for PMV's we didn't use them we had stat decs.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> 888's are not required for PMV's we didn't use them we had stat decs.


Oh is that what he meant. I thought he was saying you don't need any statements at all lol.

By the way. One of her friends passport is expired and is the only photo ID they have. Do you think that's still okay? And it's a Japanese passport so does that need to be translated?


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Two recent passport-sized photographs (45 mm x 35 mm) of each person included in the application.
These photographs should be of the head and shoulders only against a plain background.
Print the name of the person on the back of each photograph.

- I swear someone here told me as a sponsor I only need 1? And, they really need me to write my name on the back? Meaning I have to scan the back of it too? lol

Also, when uploading, should I do it all separately? I uploaded my mothers 888 form like this
01.jpg (page 1)
02.jpg (page2)
888-MOTHER-Passport.jpg

-

I was thinking for the others I should just put all three images in a Word document, so its just one file? Or do they prefer images to be separated like above? What did you guys do?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You only need one passport photo. Those instructions are for the old paper-based applications. No need to write your name on the back nor scan the back. 

DEFINITELY consolidate where you can. Don't put all three images in a word document - when you're scanning them, have your scanner scan those multiple pages into a single PDF file. Alternately, you can use PDF merge software (there's many different kinds - you can Google it) to merge things into a single document. Remember, you have only 120 upload slots total (60 for the applicant's application, 60 for the sponsor's application). Your scanner should have a setting to scan to PDF instead of jpg, by the way.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> You only need one passport photo. Those instructions are for the old paper-based applications. No need to write your name on the back nor scan the back.
> 
> DEFINITELY consolidate where you can. Don't put all three images in a word document - when you're scanning them, have your scanner scan those multiple pages into a single PDF file. Alternately, you can use PDF merge software (there's many different kinds - you can Google it) to merge things into a single document. Remember, you have only 120 upload slots total (60 for the applicant's application, 60 for the sponsor's application). Your scanner should have a setting to scan to PDF instead of jpg, by the way.


Alright, found something called doPDF - it works by selecting multiple images in windows explorer, going to print and choosing doPDF in the menu, then you just click print (doesn't really print, hence choosing doPDF (like virtual printing - tricking the pc) and then it saves the pdf. Phew! This all took me like 2 hours to find something like this. Pain in the butt.

Also, it sucks you can't remove attachments after uploaded. I uploaded three images before realizing I should of done it in one pdf file.

Another question, how did you guys upload your photos? Again in pdf? Wouldn't that be a huge file!?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Easy to put 3 or 4 images into a Word Doc write what the photo is about - again convert to a multiple page PDF and shrink as required.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I put 2 pics to a page in word and wrote date of picture, who was in the picture & where it was taken. Then I saved it to PDF. After that I used smallpdf to compress the PDF.

If the file is then too big split it and upload 2 files with pictures in it.

I saw Mark say to someone the other day that he recommends 10 to 20 photos. Ultimately the decision is yours you have to be happy with what you provide.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

compress.smallpdf.com is what I used and what Mish used as well I think to shrink PDFs that were too large. And it's free.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> compress.smallpdf.com is what I used and what Mish used as well I think to shrink PDFs that were too large. And it's free.


Yep I used that only 1 file was too big to compress down to under 5MB.

It also has the option to merge PDF's too which comes in handy for Telstra bills, bank statements etc that already come in PDF format.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah, I didn't realize it had a merge option, too. Awesome. I can refer people to it for both purposes now!


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

I used PDFMate to merge the 888 forms and ID. I found that other ones kept compressing things and changing the resolution which made it look a little funny. PDFMate kept everything original. I'll see how I go with the images. I suppose I have to put images in word first to write dates and titles (maybe 2-3 photos per page). Though word compresses when it's converted to pdf so that's all I should need to do.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

She's put like 80 photos so far lol. Would that put them off or doesn't it really matter? I think she got a bit carried away haha. Is there anyone that has sent more than 20 photos?? I guess it's not that hard for them to skim through if they don't wanna sit there too long and look at every photo.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We sent around 50 in total by the time the application was granted but was applied from a country that had a history of rejections a couple of years prior and couldn't find any grants at the time.

The most important is to include photos with other people.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

I was just thinking about the NOIM. Once I've gotten that, does it mean I can't get married in another country? Do I have to decide where I want to marry before getting a NOIM or can I still marry elsewhere even after getting it?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> I was just thinking about the NOIM. Once I've gotten that, does it mean I can't get married in another country? Do I have to decide where I want to marry before getting a NOIM or can I still marry elsewhere even after getting it?


It is just engaging the services of the celebrant. Think of it the same as engaging an Accountant for your taxes. If you then decide you want to use a different celebrant or get married it is no issue. You usually just pay the celebrant a deposit which covers their time.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> It is just engaging the services of the celebrant. Think of it the same as engaging an Accountant for your taxes. If you then decide you want to use a different celebrant or get married it is no issue. You usually just pay the celebrant a deposit which covers their time.


So if I get a NOIM from Australia it says that I'll be getting married at their location and with a date right? That's the NOIM I have to send as evidence? And let's say I upload that and the application is all done I can still change my mind within the 9 months I have to marry? Does that mean I'll just have to pay another celebrant in the other country?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

TokyoWolf said:


> So if I get a NOIM from Australia it says that I'll be getting married at their location and with a date right? That's the NOIM I have to send as evidence? And let's say I upload that and the application is all done I can still change my mind within the 9 months I have to marry? Does that mean I'll just have to pay another celebrant in the other country?


Correct with everything. As long as you marry within 9 months that is all that happens. Just if you marry in another country you have to make sure she has done her first entry into Australia before the wedding.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Just some questions: Evidence Type: Contact while apart, Evidence of: Bank Statement - Personal (what is this doing in contact while apart section? lol - is this my statement to show what I bought while we were together?) Internet Account Records: < ??? Statutory Declaration: < The statements from her friends and family?

Also, is it okay she made a couple of mistakes? She uploaded our chat history to relationship evidence of spouse (that's for marriage certificate) lol. Is that bad?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

LOL mate - I/We warned you of that long ago.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

ampk said:


> LOL mate - I/We warned you of that long ago.


What part are you talking about? lol Just found out she uploaded our whole texting history since we met. Even our private stuff. But I sort of understand because there's like over 1,000 pages. Impossible to go through all that and cut it down. They really can't expect people to do that if it's a long chat history right?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DIBP specifically say they do not want chat history they say just an extract.

We all have pages and pages to go through to extract it out into relevant stuff. I know someone that it took ages to do it but we do what we have to do.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> DIBP specifically say they do not want chat history they say just an extract. We all have pages and pages to go through to extract it out into relevant stuff. I know someone that it took ages to do it but we do what we have to do.


Well it's already been uploaded. Probably too late now. How can they expect us to go through over 1,000 pages of chat and only keep certain parts. That would seriously take weeks or a month. That is crazy haha.

Personally I think they'll just open it and skim through some of it and realize there's a lot of chat and that they will be overwhelmed but in a good way. They'll be satisfied that it's so long. I'm sure all they want to see is that we've been chatting since we were apart, there's dates there they can see that. They'll just scroll down and read bits and pieces.

Besides I think our photo evidence is more than enough and our statements are 6 or so pages long


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

TokyoWolf said:


> How can they expect us to go through over 1,000 pages of chat and only keep certain parts. That would seriously take weeks or a month. That is crazy haha.


Now you've left it for them to go through over 1,000 pages of chat to figure out what's relevant to your relationship. Whether this volume of evidence will slow down the processing of your visa will wait to be seen.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Now you've left it for them to go through over 1,000 pages of chat to figure out what's relevant to your relationship. Whether this volume of evidence will slow down the processing of your visa will wait to be seen.


I think it will be fine. They don't even need the chat history. We got all our phone call logs and more than enough photos. I bet they never even read all of it. They probably just have a quick scroll and read a few lines from different dates until they're satisfied. In the end, they just want to know if we are a real couple. Chat history is just a small bonus if they aren't convinced of other evidence.

Here's something someone said in another thread that I agree on:

It may be true that you don't want to overwhelm your CO, but if you give them everything in a way that is managable for them to comprehend, I think this is better. If your CO does not want to read anymore, they won't - at least give them the option and it shows you are not cherry picking your relationship evidence.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> DIBP specifically say they do not want chat history they say just an extract.
> 
> We all have pages and pages to go through to extract it out into relevant stuff. I know someone that it took ages to do it but we do what we have to do.


helo mish
i am asked to send our communication history
me n my partner hvnt made so many international phone calls, but called through viber n throgh card
CO asked to do so by e-mail, m naive whn it comes to merging documents n all that...can u plz suggest stepwise how to send communication history
1. I have msg history of wasap n viber n viber calls(not from begining, only month bak as application doesnt keep long records)
2. Few emails(do i need to show the content?)
3. call history from internet calling account

if i cannot send more than 5 mb then can i send 2 emails(each of 5 mb) if whole data is not covered into one as i have to send pcc and pasport copy as an attachments

can u please suggest how to include the extracts from the history n then present it


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know where to upload receipts from when I was in Japan. In Evidence type there's a huge list for uploads but I don't know which to use for receipts. Was thinking just put under Travel - Other?

Also, do I need to upload everything in the list that says "Recommended?" for example:
Address - Residential, Evidence of < this is already on some document I uploaded.

Australian Permanent Residence, Evidence of - This is on my passport, showing I'm an Aus citizen. Weird it's like they're asking for it twice lol.


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello everyone. It's already been that long!? Just an update. My fiancé has been granted her visa 27 November. We were very surprised because it only took 8 months as they said 9-12 months. Flights already been booked and paid. I'm going to Japan for two weeks and then we're coming back together. Taking another two weeks at home to get married and enjoy. 

Thanks for all the help guys and the other people who helped me further in PM. You know who you are. 

Good luck and hope this thread helps anyone else in the future


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Cheers guys - it is a great feeling isn't it.


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,

May i know what to submit for "evidence that there is no impediment to you for marrying your fiance"

We have never marry before, nor have any kids. How to prove though?

And can check for PMV online submission, we just have to scan color copies of our passport and no need get certified? And for our pics and bank statements, do i have to submit one pdf and my sponsor has to submit one pdf showing these, or we can just merge all together?

And, for PMV submission, can we just ask the witnesses to fill in form 888 and we scan and submit accordingly?

Please advise. Thanks!!


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Recca4akaple said:


> Hi all, May i know what to submit for "evidence that there is no impediment to you for marrying your fiance" We have never marry before, nor have any kids. How to prove though? And can check for PMV online submission, we just have to scan color copies of our passport and no need get certified? And for our pics and bank statements, do i have to submit one pdf and my sponsor has to submit one pdf showing these, or we can just merge all together? And, for PMV submission, can we just ask the witnesses to fill in form 888 and we scan and submit accordingly? Please advise. Thanks!!


Only if they asked you to submit evidence for no impediment. We were never asked that. We only submitted the requirements. Not sure about that one sorry. Maybe someone else will answer.

For photos only one of you can submit a whole bunch of them. I think my fiancé put them all in word and converted to pdf. Or even sent it in doc. They just wanna see photos. But pdf probably better.

Passport doesn't need to be certified.

888 forms. What a pain. I did about 5. She did 4 or something (not 888 forms but statements because 888 forms is Aussie only.) Just fill out, witnessed by a JP or whatever (I got a pharmacist) scan and submit. Nothing special.

Good luck.


----------



## Recca4akaple (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Tokyowolf,

Thanks alot for your reply!

May i know whether your partner gotten any interview? If yes, what questions did they asked her?


----------



## TokyoWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

No interview. Everything was simple. They only asked for a police certificate from Japan and Australia. I don't think interviews happen much unless they don't feel 100% your application. I heard its basic questions like how did you meet. How long have you known each other. Have you had sex. (Yes they ask that). Stuff like that. Then they compare it with your partners answers. But you probably won't even get interviewed. Also depends which country you're from. The high risk countries tend to get more interviews.


----------



## Selwyn (Jul 29, 2016)

TokyoWolf said:


> Hello everyone. It's already been that long!? Just an update. My fiancé has been granted her visa 27 November. We were very surprised because it only took 8 months as they said 9-12 months. Flights already been booked and paid. I'm going to Japan for two weeks and then we're coming back together. Taking another two weeks at home to get married and enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys and the other people who helped me further in PM. You know who you are.
> 
> Good luck and hope this thread helps anyone else in the future


Hey mate, your thread history should be used by all people applying for a PMV 300 coz there are so many valuable questions/information with lots of amazing help from everyone. Thanks a lot! FYI - I'm planning to apply too by end of this month if possible. (Huh I don't think you will ever read my msg anyway.lol)


----------



## davii (Jan 8, 2017)

Mish said:


> When you apply online you can either create 2 online accounts or 1 and you both use it (my husband and I used one).
> 
> After she has done her application and paid the fee then you can do a form for "application to sponsor a partner".
> 
> ...


Hi Mish,

My fiancee and I are getting our documents ready for submitting our PMV 300. For the NOIM I've spoken to our Celebrant about the date of marriage, we decided in November but don't know what date yet. She said this is fine, on her letter she can just write "November, 2017" for the marriage date. I asked her "what about the part in the 40SP and 47SP form that says "Date of intended marriage"? Do we just say any date in November?" And she said "Yes, just put any date for now, because this can be changed when the visa does get approved.

Is this the right thing to do? I do have the letter she wrote for me and it does say "November, 2017" for the marriage date. I'm not sure whether its best to have an actual date on the letter.

Thanks,
David


----------

